# Rockets To Extend Contract Of Adelman



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> With the Rockets ending the year surprisingly in the thick of playoff contention, Rockets owner Leslie Alexander said Thursday he was going to extend the contract of Rockets coach Rick Adelman in the coming weeks.
> 
> Adelman, whose winning percentage with the Rockets is better than any coach in franchise history, had gone into his third season with the Rockets in the final guaranteed of year of his contract, with the Rockets intending to address his contract situation in the off-season.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6794261.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well deserved and expected.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets picked up their option to extend coach Rick Adelman's contract for another season as expected last week, but did not stop there.
> 
> General manager Daryl Morey said he has begun talks to also sign assistant coaches Elston Turner, Jack Sikma,T.R. Dunn and R.J. Adelman.
> 
> “We did it (the Adelman extension), and now we're working on bringing the assistants back as well,” Morey said. “They've done an incredible job in very difficult circumstances. To not only have a great game plan every night, but to have brought the players along to help us win now, is a testament to the whole staff.”


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6822123.html


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Well deserved and expected.


Indeed.


----------

